# genkernel can't find busybox source tarball?

## mercyful fate

when i try to recompile my kernel i get...

```

gentoo ~ # genkernel --bootloader=grub --splash=Spano-2008.0 all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10

* Running with options: --bootloader=grub --splash=Spano-2008.0 all

Could not find source tarball /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/busybox-1.1.3+gentoo.tar.bz2. Please refetch.

```

i see to have busybox installed, but a different version...

```

gentoo ~ # emerge -s busybox

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : busybox ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

 

*  sys-apps/busybox

      Latest version available: 1.8.2

      Latest version installed: 1.8.2

      Size of files: 1,724 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.busybox.net/

      Description:   Utilities for rescue and embedded systems

      License:       GPL-2

*  sys-apps/mindi-busybox [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1.7.3

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 2,013 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.mondorescue.org

      Description:   A special version of busybox used by mindi

      License:       GPL-2

```

so my question is, how do i get genkernel to recognize this version of busybox?

thanks in advance,

mercyful fate

----------

## skellr

I would reinstall genkernel.

----------

## Veldrin

Are you sure, that you did not miss a etc-update/dispatch-conf? this version looks awefully old, and my genkernel.conf tells me about busybox-1.7.4...Last edited by Veldrin on Sun Jul 06, 2008 11:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mercyful fate

i missed an etc-update...

it's been a long day    :Smile: 

thanks everyone!

----------

